# went grocery shopping



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

took a couple of my friends kids shopping for dinner last Sun.
not bad for 2 old dogs 1 old man & a couple of young assasins. killed 14 and they got 8 of them. lots of action.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

It's really good to see kids that age out there doing it! You should enjoy the fact that they are with you.I love your tri-colors. Looks like 13" dogs. Growing up we had a pair of 10" dogs and I've never seen a better dog.Small enough to get under the briers with the rabbits and all heart! Wish I was out there with you!

Wade

BTW, I love where you shop!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is nice , we have rabbits but mostly in town , the hawks are very hard on them out of town and seems like there is a red tail for every other power pole these days 

I took my wife's dog German shepherd out hunting this fall , she hunts ok but when you shoot you have to go for a drive to find the dog a half mile down the road as she is gun shy , so I got one rabbit while trying for pheasant , hey it made it's self a target it was so close I got full pass through with 7 1/2 shot , good thing I was leading it just a bit to much or there might not have been much left 

the day before I could have had a pheasant with the 22 while squirrel hunting , it just stood there , but I was good and passed , but decided no more squirrel hunting with the 22 when i can shoot either with the 12


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

You get one large "ATTABOY" and a thanks from me. Best grocery store around and you never hear "clean up in aisle 5".:bow:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It don't look like those rabbits will get to warm and spoil on your tailgate. Natural refrigeration.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Wow what a haul! My dad and I, along with our trusty beagle had a few comparable hunts back in my childhood. The happiest after such a hunt though, is the beagle.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

thats what its all about, making some good memories for the youngsters. my best memories from my youth was hunting and trapping and all the great guys in my life that shared there knowlege & time with me. i have an old single shot 20 ga. that my dad gave me when i was 9, i have carried that gun from that day to this. its the gun ive carried on almost every hunt for 47 years. wish i would have kept a journal of all the game that old gun has killed. one day soon i`ll start carrying a different gun & give this one to my 9yr. old son & hope it will give him as much happy memories as it has me.
MichaelZ, i see your in northern Wi. thats where it all started with me . all my dads family is from there & thats when my uncle gave me my 1st beagle.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Snowshoe hare hunting is not done much in
My region, but I love getting out in winter on 
snowshoes and shoot a few for some good rabbit 
stew. If I got the number shown on the tailgate, i'de
be sorting out the ingredients to make tasty jerky!


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

spent a large part of my life hunting with some good dogs.........


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, nothing but a fun time waiting for the barks to start coming closer. I had so much fun doing that when I was younger...thanks for sharing the pics and stirring the memories. We would gut the bunnies when shot, then hang on th windmill brace in the yard.....easy peasy to go get a couple to skin and make for supper.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I envy the rabbit population in your area. We have great cover, but between the hawks, owls, feral cats, foxes and coyotes rabbits are far and few between.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

It doesn't get any better than that. I grew up hunting rabbits with beagles. As a teenager I knew every cut over in a 10 mile radius. The more slash and briars the better. Hunted with an Uncle that always had a champion beagle. Those boys of yours have got memories now that will last forever. Good job.


----------

